# Break Off's



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got a question. Last year a guy gave me a Tica blank. (I know, I know, they're not that good of a blank) But I wraped it conventional and put an Avet on it. I used 20,16,
16,12,12,12 12tip. Now my question is........... Why do I keep breaking off on my cast? I use 20# line with a 50# shock using an Albright Knot. I've never had this problem 
on my other heavers but, they have 20's all the way to the tip. Somebody HELP me. Should I replace the guides with 20's? What I have now are the Fuji Z guides.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

where is the line breaking?? also at what point in the cast??


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

sounds like the guides - run a stocking through it to see if the guides have any burs on them. Had a problem like this with an older spinning setup...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Guides are new and have no problems. It's during my release and at or about the shock knot. I've been casting for a long time and never experenced this problem.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the blank. They serve a purpose in the price range. Sounds to me your stripper guide is too close or too small. I'd try a 25-20- 16-12s for running are fine. I have 12s on my fusion for running guides. You dint mention guide style. Which guides did you put on. Tape them on and cast. You will find out where the problem starts without damaging anything


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I am with Gilly on this one, sounds like the guide maybe to small and/or too close to the reel. I believe that rod originally had a 30 stripper guide and if it were me stick with that size. Did you put the guides in the same place as the original guides? If so a larger guide would help. On most of my heavers I use a start with a 30 and than drop down to 12 or 16 runners. Another thing you could try is when setting up to cast place the shock leader knot closer to the center of the reel as you can without interfering with your thumb. Try not putting the knot all the way to the side of the spool, this will cut down on knots hanging up in the guides. 

John


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Now I'm at a pc and not on my phone. You need to answer a couple questions before anyone knows really what to tell you.
1) What Tica rod did you build 12', 11'6", 11, 10?
2) What guides did you use?
3) What is the distance from the reel to the stripper guide?
4) Did you build in same location as original or did you actually go custom and figure out spacing by bending the blank and test casting?
5) Did you try a different knot?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I know nothing about rod building or guide sizes and placement, but I can share this.....I got this one certain heaver, and after bringing it home I "compared" it to some other (big conventional) rods. To me it looked like the gathering guide was too small and too close to the reel. Sure enough, I was having more break-offs than I wanted, and all of them right there at that guide. Someday I might have it altered to see if the problem goes away. Meanwhile, it's collecting dust. Not saying it's your problem, but your description sure sounded familiar.


----------

